# A man on this forum



## mizzippi jb (Feb 15, 2022)

Sent this to me.  Never met or spoke with him before.  A canvas print of my best buddy.   I won't mention a name on this forum but I can't thank him enough.  He knows what my family has dealt with and it was such a kind gesture.  Still fine folks in this world!  Hope to meet up with him 1 day and buy him a meal and share dog stories. Thanks buddy!


----------



## au7126 (Feb 15, 2022)

That is cool


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 15, 2022)

Still good folks in the world!


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 15, 2022)

Another of the why I love Woody's stories.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 15, 2022)

Now that’s about as cool as it gets....


----------



## JROESEL (Feb 15, 2022)

It’s hard to find great humans, but when you do, keep them close, there few and far between, very nice gesture!!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 15, 2022)

Nice


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 15, 2022)

Kindness exemplified !!!


----------



## hawkeye123 (Feb 15, 2022)

Sweet. Great pic


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 15, 2022)

One reason among many I love this forum. Thanks to Mr. Woody. It is indeed hard to find decent human beings that you want to interact with. Glad you found one. A fine example of how we should all be. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Duff (Feb 15, 2022)

That’s super cool!!


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 16, 2022)

What a thoughtful gift! You must be living right JB.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 16, 2022)

ghadarits said:


> What a thoughtful gift! You must be living right JB.


I try,  but sometimes fail.  But I can tell you the man who sent it definitely is living right!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 16, 2022)

That’s good stuff


----------



## pjciii (Feb 16, 2022)

Very nice gesture.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 16, 2022)

That’s Great JB


----------



## SLY22 (Feb 16, 2022)

Wow, what a great gift!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 27, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 28, 2022)

That's awesome


----------



## antharper (Feb 28, 2022)

Mighty fine !


----------



## Jim Boyd (May 9, 2022)

Despite exclamatory claims to the contrary, true kindness does exist.


----------



## MX5HIGH (May 9, 2022)

There are still people around who do for others and do not want any recognition.


----------



## ghadarits (May 10, 2022)

Good people rally around other good people in their time of need.
JB it was obvious to anyone with half a mind how much Shine meant to you so it’s not too surprising to me that someone on this forum reached out like that. Apparently this is my second post on this thread but it still applies.


----------

